# Premiere CS3 Frage nach den Features



## Alex363 (16. Juli 2007)

Ist es inzwischen möglich mit der neuen Premiere Version den Hintergrund unscharf zu machen und z. B. eine Flasche Wasser im Vordergrund der Kamera scharf zu lassen? 
Irgendwie was das ja nie mit Premiere 2.0 oder After Effects möglich, aber vielleicht hat sich da etwas in der neuen Version getan?


----------



## Zinken (17. Juli 2007)

Da fallen mir spontan 2 Lösungen ein, die aber auch schon immer funktionieren: entweder zwei getrennte Ebenen für Hinter- und Vordergrund oder die Flasche maskieren.


----------



## Alex363 (17. Juli 2007)

Mit einer Flasche wird das mit maskieren sicher gehen, aber mit bewegten Dingen?
Dann müssen es dann zwei Spuren sein, oder?


----------



## Zinken (18. Juli 2007)

Man kann Masken ja auch von Hand animieren oder die Flasche tracken. Wie sinnvoll das ist, hängt unter Anderem von der Länge Deines Clips und der Bewegung ab.


----------

